# (V)Kotor,Mount&amp;Blade u.a.



## Kuhlsdonner (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,ich biete hier einige gute PC Spiele an:

 Star Wars Knights of the old Republic(mit Handbuch)
 Mount&Blade(Handbuch+Karte)
 Jade Empire
 Titan Quest Gold(Handbuch)
 Neverwinter Nights + beide Addons
 Dungeon Siege
 Vampire the Masquerade Bloodlines
 Shattered Union
 World Series Poker 2007 Edition

 Ich möchte aber nur "alle zusammen verkaufen"(einfach keine Zeit) und kein Tausch!
 Sind alles originale,Garantie und Rücknahme kann ich natürlich trotzdem nicht übernehmen.

 Preis dachte ich an 39 Euro inkl. versichertem Versand


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (1. Februar 2010)




----------

